# I hate to admit it but I am a what they call "collect a paycheck employee".



## Chrisinmd (Nov 24, 2019)

I hate to admit it but I am a what they call "collect a paycheck employee". Im not late and show up to work. Do my basic job duties. But I don't ever advance in my career. Seems I don't have the motivation or drive to really dedicate myself to advancing in my career and learning new things. I take jobs that are easy and not challenging me.

I work as a Bus Driver at the moment. Ok job and I have certainly had worse jobs but not going to get rich doing it and I dont see much room for. Sure I guess I could get promoted to a manager or trainer but I don't have much motivation to go for that.

I guess a lot of it comes down to I have not found a career I have a "passion" for. I have some mental health issues as well I have tried to address in the past through therapy / medication.. Mostly an anxiety disorder. Mostly in social settings.  But stress I don't handle to well in general to say the least. A stressful job like sales or a job giving presentations would be a no go with my social anxiety unless I vastly improve in that area.

Seems like I pretty much just go through the motions at work. Anyway can anybody relate and how have you improved or any advice you can give? Thanks


----------



## jobo (Nov 24, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> I hate to admit it but I am a what they call "collect a paycheck employee". Im not late and show up to work. Do my basic job duties. But I don't ever advance in my career. Seems I don't have the motivation or drive to really dedicate myself to advancing in my career and learning new things. I take jobs that are easy and not challenging me.
> 
> I work as a Bus Driver at the moment. Ok job and I have certainly had worse jobs but not going to get rich doing it and I dont see much room for. Sure I guess I could get promoted to a manager or trainer but I don't have much motivation to go for that.
> 
> ...


advancing tends to come at a price, usually more stress longer hours, commonly the take home pay between a worker and a low level manager is worth no where near the hassel.

I set off to work my way up the corporate ladder and I did and then I did it again and again, it cost me two marriages and gave me stress related issues.  in retrospect I was at my happiest when I was just a worker and just went home with out a care at the end of my shift, I just didnt know it then

if your relatively happy and make enough to get by, your doing great


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 24, 2019)

Depending where you live, the govt might provide vocational counseling, where they have you complete tests and talk with you to find out what you're interested in. Figuring out if there's something you'd be interested in doing could do a lot for you having motivation.

If the Gov't doesn't have anything, google vocational counseling in your area, there may be a private agency that does something similar as well.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey man no shame in that. Not everyone's a manager or any of that. I know I'm not. I'm happy at my level. I'm never going to be rich and driving posh cars or jetting off on big holidays but I make enough to survive and I'm happy with that. There no shame in what your doing just do what you do and keep your head up


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 24, 2019)

Also as an aside. I couldn't do shop or sales jobs again. I have done it and don't mind the work but last time I did it I had to use every inch of control not to punch or choke out the deputy manager for being a bullying POS to me and the other workers.

Once I was doing my job and this clown came up roaring at me about something I'd apparently done wrong (I hadn't because I hadn't even worked that area that day) and the guy was yelling at and cursing at me calling me and my family names so I wasn't standing for that so I stepped forward and yelled right back at him to back off. He looked stunned mainly because most of the workers are students who were probably to scared to answer badk but I certainly wasn't. Another time he accused me of getting an argument with another worker and being rude (this worker was one of my best friends at that job) and apparently I'd upset him so after my shift I sent a message saying hey man we all good? And I said sorry if I'd upset and his response was wtf you on about of course you haven't upset me....basically that guy was making crap up. I eventually got fired because of my "attitude " my response to him telling me that was good and I left right then.

The point of my mini rant is that not being able to do these type of jobs isn't a sign of weakness or anything it's simoly not for everyone for different reasons


----------



## Chrisinmd (Nov 24, 2019)

jobo said:


> if your relatively happy and make enough to get by, your doing great



Sure Im relatively happy or content at least I guess.  Certainly have had worse jobs or situations that I have been a part of in the past.

Its kind of tough in this facebook era.  You can see how your classmates and everyone else is doing compared to you all the time.  You see someone who is more accomplished it makes you feel bad and insecure. Not that what people post on facebook is all that accurate they are just putting their best image forward.


----------



## Buka (Nov 25, 2019)

Go to work just for a paycheck? Gadzooks!

I better re-examine my motivations for going to work. I hope it’s because of my love for my fellow man.

Yeah, my love for my fellow man, yeah, that’s the ticket.


----------



## jobo (Nov 25, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> Sure Im relatively happy or content at least I guess.  Certainly have had worse jobs or situations that I have been a part of in the past.
> 
> Its kind of tough in this facebook era.  You can see how your classmates and everyone else is doing compared to you all the time.  You see someone who is more accomplished it makes you feel bad and insecure. Not that what people post on facebook is all that accurate they are just putting their best image forward.


 WELL to state the very obvious, if face book is making you depressed and insecure, STAY OFF FACE BOOK

i wont use it, I want people who i couldn't be bothered to maintain a friendship with to stay firmly in my past, why give them the opportunity to upset my equilibrium


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2019)

Buka said:


> Go to work just for a paycheck? Gadzooks!
> 
> I better re-examine my motivations for going to work. I hope it’s because of my love for my fellow man.
> 
> Yeah, my love for my fellow man, yeah, that’s the ticket.



Not me, I go to work for purely altruistic reasons......just as long as the pay me


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 25, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> Sure Im relatively happy or content at least I guess.  Certainly have had worse jobs or situations that I have been a part of in the past.
> 
> Its kind of tough in this facebook era.  You can see how your classmates and everyone else is doing compared to you all the time.  You see someone who is more accomplished it makes you feel bad and insecure. Not that what people post on facebook is all that accurate they are just putting their best image forward.


If you're happy/content, ignore my advice. No reason to go around messing with things. Just avoid facebook, it's very misleading and not worth hanging around if it's making you feel insecure.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 25, 2019)

jobo said:


> advancing tends to come at a price, usually more stress longer hours, commonly the take home pay between a worker and a low level manager is worth no where near the hassel.
> 
> I set off to work my way up the corporate ladder and I did and then I did it again and again, it cost me two marriages and gave me stress related issues.  in retrospect I was at my happiest when I was just a worker and just went home with out a care at the end of my shift, I just didnt know it then
> 
> if your relatively happy and make enough to get by, your doing great


I do IT work and I took a higher paying job and with it came and unbelievable amount of work and stress.  Sometimes I wished I stated at my old job.  One of the guys that worked their told me that he worked in a high stressful job and he said it wasn't worth it even though he was getting paid more.  The price that I had to pay for my "better job" was my health.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Nov 25, 2019)

jobo said:


> WELL to state the very obvious, if face book is making you depressed and insecure, STAY OFF FACE BOOK



I don't spend hours a day on facebook or anything like that but yea I guess staying off it would be me from comparing myself to others.  Although I guess it works both directions people who are doing better then me I may feel bad about but people I am doing better then makes me feel better.  Not sure how healthy of a mindset that is though.  Probaly should run my own race so to speak and not compare my life situations to other at all


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 25, 2019)

There are lots of reasons to go to work...  A paycheck is probably one of the strongest.

And not every job has to be a life-fulfilling, passion-enveloping, CAREER.  You might find that you get your life-satisfaction in something that just plain doesn't pay...  so you do a job that meets the needs, and fulfill yourself outside.  

There's absolutely nothing wrong with doing honest work for honest pay.  It's kind of called being a grown-up.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 25, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> Not that what people post on facebook is all that accurate


This. Don't ever forget it.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 25, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> I don't spend hours a day on facebook or anything like that but yea I guess staying off it would be me from comparing myself to others.  Although I guess it works both directions people who are doing better then me I may feel bad about but people I am doing better then makes me feel better.  Not sure how healthy of a mindset that is though.  Probaly should run my own race so to speak and not compare my life situations to other at all


Comparison and reflection are very, very good tools. Just don't let them define you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 26, 2019)

jks9199 said:


> And not every job has to be a life-fulfilling, passion-enveloping, CAREER.  You might find that you get your life-satisfaction in something that just plain doesn't pay...  so you do a job that meets the needs, and fulfill yourself outside.



THANK YOU for saying this, absolutely. I've never been certain nor had any idea what I wanted to do for work... it always eluded me

Spent years and years stressing about it, and in high school they reeeeeally drilled it into us that we had to know what we wanted to do.

Only in the last few years I'm seeing that is true: let go of finding the perfect job that you're super duper passionate about, it creates far more stress, pressure, and sucks the joy out of your life. Creates a cycle of feeling not good enough, of comparing yourself and your life with others, and puts an unnecessary standard/model of living on yourself.

Rather, follow where your heart leads you in life and what truly brings you joy, and this may have nothing to do with work or career! Sounds a bit vague, but it's just a matter of listening more within yourself to those pulls, following what attracts your interest and draws you in...

I still do ruminate about it ("what am I gonna do what am I gonna do"...) from time to time, but it just ends up doing nothing but creating pressure and worry. I'm more interested in where life takes me rather than what structure I'm trying to force onto life 

Currently working as a barista at a non-profit and it's been such a blessing, although due to very very horrendous stuff happening there of late it is absolutely time to move on... but where to? Who knows!


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 26, 2019)

I have told our son I did no care if he became a diddly-wink maker as long as he did it with passion. His chosen path is a tough one to follow. His income is data analytics & video editing for major sports teams. His passion is to get into recruiting and predictive measuring of athletes. Do I understand all of this? Nope. But I see that he is safe, happy, and working his tail off to follow his passion. This makes me happy. 
He is home for the week and we got to have a long talk (again)about how he plans to accomplish his goals. I am impressed at how well laid out his plans seem to be, considering I know absolutely nothing about the industry. 
In a nut shell, he is a introvert trying to break into what is traditionally a very, very extrovert-centric business. There is no clear cut A-B-C instructions to follow. You cannot Google/Monster/Indeed jobs for what he is trying to do. They just do not circulate that way. So I keep telling him to take a swing at it, keep working hard.   

What is my point? A lot of the posts have been from people who have yet to find their passion. I strongly hold to the premise that parents must have a healthy amount of influence in this process. Not so much in WHAT they do but that they learn to focus their efforts,  find a purpose and passion AND that they learn work ethic and drive to do things for themselves. 
Society has pushed way, way too much of teaching these principles onto school/college systems who do zero or less to teach them. The "college lie" is a very real thing, at least in the U.S. College is Not a necessity for everyone. For way, way too many it has became a very heavy and unfruitful financial burden. If you need it for your job, then you need it. The risk/reward for a 17-18 year old kid going into college without at least a loose idea of what they want to do and HOW to get there is huge. I put a Lot of this on the parents.
I get that not everyone's passion is going to result in a source of income, main or otherwise. Absolutely nothing wrong with that AS long as the essentials are taken care of and compromises do not start creeping into your life. "I can miss work today to go do X. I can let that bill slide." This is an often seen action that compounds stress and dis-satisfaction. What are the essentials? There are a lot of personal choices but the obvious things like food, water, shelter, family well being, etc.... are primary. Way too often I see people Adding stress to their bigger picture for short term pleasure.

Make a plan. Plan the plan. Stick to the plan. All the external stuff is normal. Welcome to life.


----------



## Buka (Nov 26, 2019)

Despite being very fortunate to have had some great jobs, I can honestly state that I have never wanted to work a single day in my entire life.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 4, 2019)

Buka said:


> Despite being very fortunate to have had some great jobs, I can honestly state that I have never wanted to work a single day in my entire life.



Agree.  No matter how good of a job you have there is always something you would want to do more.  Learn a hobby you always wanted to or travel somewhere new instead.  Life is to short to not enjoy it with new experiences instead of wasting anyway in some factory or cubicle


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 4, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> Agree.  No matter how good of a job you have there is always something you would want to do more.  Learn a hobby you always wanted to or travel somewhere new instead.  Life is to short to not enjoy it with new experiences instead of wasting anyway in some factory or cubicle


In that context I agree. But there are many income making ventures that can be someone's passion. And, how are you going to travel or even enjoy certain hobbies without some coin in your pocket?
If your passion cannot make a living then, just like in most techniques in MA's, there has to be a balance. If not life in general will become distasteful.


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> I hate to admit it but I am a what they call "collect a paycheck employee". Im not late and show up to work. Do my basic job duties. But I don't ever advance in my career. Seems I don't have the motivation or drive to really dedicate myself to advancing in my career and learning new things. I take jobs that are easy and not challenging me.
> 
> I work as a Bus Driver at the moment. Ok job and I have certainly had worse jobs but not going to get rich doing it and I dont see much room for. Sure I guess I could get promoted to a manager or trainer but I don't have much motivation to go for that.
> 
> ...



What they don't tell you growing up, sometimes it's enough to have a job you don't hate! 
Having passion for your job is a great thing, but it doesn't happen all that often!


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 4, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> In that context I agree. But there are many income making ventures that can be someone's passion. And, how are you going to travel or even enjoy certain hobbies without some coin in your pocket?
> If your passion cannot make a living then, just like in most techniques in MA's, there has to be a balance. If not life in general will become distasteful.



Agree you have to make money to pursue their passions.  If your passion is world travel or flipping real estate or playing golf you need money to pursue these passions.  So that's what I try to do is use my job to fund the things that make my life more enjoyable


----------



## Steve (Dec 4, 2019)

Some people live to work, and some work to live.  Nothing wrong with either approach.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 5, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> any advice you can give? Thanks


Opportunity can only be given to those who is well prepared. In order to prepare yourself, you have to do a lot of homework.

Old saying said, "Instead of looking at the fish in the river, it's better to stay home and fix your fishing net."

Try to make yourself to be prepared. There is no other ways.​


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 5, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Opportunity can only be given to those who is well prepared. In order to prepare yourself, you have to do a lot of homework.
> 
> Old saying said, "Instead of looking at the fish in the river, it's better to stay home and fix your fishing net."
> 
> Try to make yourself to be prepared. There is no other ways.​


Excellent quote Wang.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> Agree you have to make money to pursue their passions.  If your passion is world travel or flipping real estate or playing golf you need money to pursue these passions.  So that's what I try to do is use my job to fund the things that make my life more enjoyable


That’s a very common attitude these days.  I see it a lot in younger employees.  I see a lot of younger folks work for a while, and then think nothing of quitting to go on a multi month walkabout, or go from job to job.   I guess short term, the idea is to live big while you’re young enough to enjoy it, but long term, I would worry that it would leave you unprepared for retirement.


----------



## Buka (Dec 7, 2019)

I remember working when a senior VP at the Federal Reserve was retiring the next day. He had been working there for 57 years and had only missed six days that whole time, three of them from a car accident. He walked up to me and said, "Buka, what the hell is the matter with me?" 

I replied, "Sir?"

He said, "You've experienced far more in life than I have, I know your file well. And I envy you. What the hell was I thinking working my life away, I could have financially retired comfortably twenty years ago. I'm a damn fool."

I didn't know what to say.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 7, 2019)

Buka said:


> I remember working when a senior VP at the Federal Reserve was retiring the next day. He had been working there for 57 years and had only missed six days that whole time, three of them from a car accident. He walked up to me and said, "Buka, what the hell is the matter with me?"
> 
> I replied, "Sir?"
> 
> ...



Yep that is the situation I don't want to end up in.  That's why I try to travel and do as many things while im still relatively young (42 now) and Im in good enough health to enjoy.  I try to travel and make at least 1 international trip per year.  Figure I would enjoy Paris or Tokyo a lot more when im 42 instead of 72


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2019)

Chrisinmd said:


> Yep that is the situation I don't want to end up in.  That's why I try to travel and do as many things while im still relatively young (42 now) and Im in good enough health to enjoy.  I try to travel and make at least 1 international trip per year.  Figure I would enjoy Paris or Tokyo a lot more when im 42 instead of 72


If you’re not thinking about saving some dough now, my advice would be to start.   At 42, it’s probably time to start thinking about when you can’t or don’t want to work anymore.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Dec 8, 2019)

Steve said:


> If you’re not thinking about saving some dough now, my advice would be to start.   At 42, it’s probably time to start thinking about when you can’t or don’t want to work anymore.



Saving money I have always been pretty good at for much of my adult life.  Always tried to save 10 to 15 percent of my income off the top.  So don't think I will be forced to eat dog food when I retire.


----------

